
Halfbakery - amelius
http://www.halfbakery.com/
======
johnnyforeigner
Half Bakery is some awesome old-skool internet stuff. Back in the late 90s it
was one of my favourite haunts. Sadly they lost all their content somehow and
didn't have a full backup so, funny though it is now, there was some epic
stuff on the old site that is lost forever.

~~~
mlkmt
I remember browsing it in the 90s... remember any epic stuff from back then?

~~~
johnnyforeigner
Always loved "Film Noir House" where every room was wired such that it
narrated whatever you were doing around the house, but in the style of a Film
Noir movie... "He walked into the bedroom... switched on the light..."

------
zelos
That's kind of clever:

[http://www.halfbakery.com/idea/Eutectic_20water_20heater#151...](http://www.halfbakery.com/idea/Eutectic_20water_20heater#1510113076)

Although rendered kind of pointless with modern on-demand boilers.

~~~
al2o3cr
There was a pretty successful Kickstarter a while back for a product ("Coffee
Joulies") that was exactly that, but for your coffee mug. Little bean-shapes
made of stainless steel, filled with material that changed phase at 140F.

~~~
rockostrich
There's also Ember [1] (also a kickstarter I think) that just made a mug with
a heating element and controller to keep your beverage at a specific
temperature. Using materials with specific phase change temperatures sounds
like an innovative solution, but it's also grossly engineering a problem that
can be solved better by $10 worth of components.

[1] [https://ember.com/products/ceramic-
mug](https://ember.com/products/ceramic-mug)

~~~
grogenaut
I'd also be really worried about toxicity and materials that changed phase at
that temp... Or well any temp. Can it leech through the walls? I wouldn't be
Keen on dropping molten steel in my coffee either.

~~~
maxerickson
It's isolated components of vegetable oil:

[http://discovermagazine.com/2013/september/21-running-hot-
an...](http://discovermagazine.com/2013/september/21-running-hot-and-cold-
forever)

Not really terrifying.

------
wooptoo
Gold stuff right here
[http://www.halfbakery.com/idea/Fake_20Failure_20Agency](http://www.halfbakery.com/idea/Fake_20Failure_20Agency)

------
toomanybeersies
Oh wow, I found a post I made 10 years ago, when I was 12:

[http://www.halfbakery.com/idea/lego_20case#1173590361](http://www.halfbakery.com/idea/lego_20case#1173590361)

It's really strange to read something I wrote almost half a lifetime ago.

~~~
ngriffith
And now I feel old...

------
thorin
This was another old favourite
[http://www.pimpthatsnack.com](http://www.pimpthatsnack.com)

------
tinix
I know this isn't 100% relevant (but used to contain half-baked ideas, for
sure), but this old-school throwback also makes me remember AfroTech mods...
Anyone else remember that guy?

[http://afrotechmods.com](http://afrotechmods.com)

Seems he's updated his site since the olden days... It used to be a cardboard
box image with link maps over the image regions and hand-drawn stuff on the
box. :D

~~~
Knifa
He has a YouTube channel now.
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Afrotechmods](https://www.youtube.com/user/Afrotechmods)

------
ryangittins
Wow, this is a blast from the past. The website looks largely unchanged from
when I first visited. I think it was featured by Attack of the Show on G4TV.

------
numlocked
The comments are clever as the posts. This is pretty darn funny.
[http://www.halfbakery.com/idea/Solid_20Underpants#1510132874](http://www.halfbakery.com/idea/Solid_20Underpants#1510132874)

------
taneq
I've been a fan of halfbakery for many moons. There are a lot of good (if
incompletely thought through) ideas there. :)

~~~
koliber
Would it be fair to say that the ideas are half-baked?

------
peterburkimsher
I like it! I have random ideas all the time, and I'm pleased to have somewhere
to post them.

If anybody here works at Google, here's my first post:
[http://www.halfbakery.com/idea/Translated_20Search](http://www.halfbakery.com/idea/Translated_20Search)

------
thriftwy
"Child Vouchers" sounds like it's from 1970-s, a notorious example of not
everybody getting a memo.

------
joantune
TL;DR anyone?

~~~
harel
I always wondered why TL;DR requests are being consistently down voted.
Sometimes this is not a "too long don't CARE to read" but rather "I'm not sure
I'm getting what this is about without investing a few hours into it so please
kind Sirs and Ladies, can you sum up in a sentence?". Thanks for responding,
responders.

~~~
wpietri
For me, "TL;DR" inevitably implies a certain laziness. If a person really
means, "I tried to understand this but I'm not getting it", maybe they could
say that.

Given that the top reply to this post is a copy and paste from the first
paragraph of the about page, I could see why people suspect the querent did
not work very hard before posting, and so values their own time more than that
of other people here. That might not be true, but I think it's on the asker to
make that clearer, not the readers to guess.

~~~
joantune
I skimmed the page up and down and couldn't find what it was all about.

And I redid that same thing before posting the TL;DR;

~~~
wpietri
Then that would have been a good thing to say. If you say you didn't read
something when you actually did, you can't blame people for taking you at your
word.

------
jameskegel
Site seems to be momentarily down, I'll make a note to come back later. Thanks
for posting this, OP.

------
creamypie
Some old man tell me what that is. All I know is it's fun.

------
syadav
Site seems to be down for now, I will come back later. Thanks

